# Other Pets > Birds >  Does anyone know about baby lovebirds? Found one hit by a car

## FollowTheSun

We were leaving the mall yesterday and found a baby lovebird in the middle of a busy 4 way stop. I scooped it up and took it home, not sure what to expect. There was a colony of wild lovebirds in the palm trees above the street where we found it. 

It had a nice big scab on its head and eye, but the other eye was alert, it was warm and very calm. I fed it some baby bird formula, cleaned it up, and applied triple antibiotic to the head wounds. I am happy to say the eye on the injured side is okay! This morning it had groomed itself, appears to be pooping normally, and looks a lot better. It's very gentle and allowed me to reapply the ointment while it was perched on my finger.

My question is I am not sure how old it is and what to feed it. I read that they wean at 6-8 weeks. Yesterday this bird accepted the formula with a syringe but this morning did not want it at all and kept spitting it out and shaking its beak to get it out. I don't see evidence that it's eaten any seeds.

Can anyone give some guidance about how and what to feed it? Pictures below. :Confused: 

(I applied to a lovebird message board but am awaiting approval)

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-09-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Pics before and after clean up

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-09-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Update: I just found a sunflower seed shell, so it's eating "big bird"food! Yay! :Very Happy:

----------

*bcr229* (12-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-09-2019),DandD (12-09-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Well just kidding
..it's practicing eating, mostly playing with the seeds. It's tolerating syringe feeding though and looks great this evening. The wound looks like healthy healing,  not infected. And look how cute it is, the good side of its face. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Aw...very lucky bird!  Sure hope she makes a full recovery.

----------

